# Training after gallbladder surgery complications



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I realize this is a longshot, but looking to see if anyone has experience with this:

My husband had his gallbladder removed in June after 4-5 years of very infrequent attacks, but the last one lasted over 12 hours and convinced him to accept the surgeon's recommendation and have it out. (lap)

He was back riding at a pretty high level within 10 days, but he continued to have intermittent but much more frequent "attacks" of pain identical to the pre-surgery pain. At apprx 8 weeks post, he got really sick, became jaundiced, went to the ER and had ERCP to remove a 4 mm stone from the common bile duct. The Spincter of Oddi was cut during the procedure. 6 weeks later the stent was removed the same way.

Today, he still has intermittent pain after eating and has lost 15 pounds, but the question I have for you cyclists is: the pain is intense when he gives a hard effort on the bike. Neither of us understand the reason for this nor whether it's normal, nor how long it should last. The two surgeons involved (original gb surgeon + hepto-bialary specialist) are of very little help. All they want to say is how everything is fine, you look good, eat anything you can tolerate, do any activity you feel like....but he DOESN'T feel good on the bike.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow. 60+ views and no comments. I'm going to take that to mean this is NOT a common occurance post-gb surgery. thanks anyway for reading.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

*Cholecystectomy and Cycling*

I had my GB removed in 2006 and had bouts of loose stools for many months until my body acclimated to the new normal. I did not continue to have "attacks" of pain though.

With no GB there to regulate the release of the bile from the liver to the small intestine, you can receive too much bile and when it reaches the large intestine watch out. Bile is like a laxative at that point and it's Katie bar the door......where's the restroom. This mainly happened to me after lunch, but I've since adapted my diet and things have normalized.

Since your husband had a blockage in the bile duct and with the placement of the stint, it may take some time for things to settle down after the trauma of the three procedures. More healing time may do the trick and he'll be feeling better by the time next season rolls around. Crossing my fingers for you guys. Also, a second opinion never hurts. Another Doc may provide insight to the continuing complications.

Definitely cut out fatty dairy, fried foods and anything else high in the bad fats. Since your husband is a competitive cyclist, he probably does this anyway.

During my pre-surgery research, I did read that not all people go on to live normal pain free lives post Cholecystectomy. As many as 40% continued to have pain afterward. I was willing to take that chance just to get rid of the pain, but not once did the surgeon mention this to me.

Hopefully someone else will have more to contribute.

Best of luck to you both!


----------

